# Need a new site



## Boingo (Jan 23, 2012)

I am event photographer and have been using Photoreflect as my storefront for the past 5 years or so.  I do the majority of my sales on location and only use photoreflect for additional, after event sales.  Over the past several years, the sublimation aspect of my business has grown tremendously and people are always asking if I could transfer an image they took onto my products.  I need a site where I can upload galleries of event photos that I've taken.... AND/OR allow customers to upload their own images as well.  I currently have a site that allows customers to pick a product (coffee mug, shoulder bag, mouse pad..etc) and upload the image they would like put onto it.  What I need is to be able to upload albums of the events I attend and marry it to the same shopping cart.  So the customer can either choose an image I took at an event or upload their own in the same shopping area.  

Any ideas?

Doug


----------



## johneolson (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you share the site address with me which you were using previously?


----------



## olympusfan (Aug 16, 2012)

Try wix.com

They have free and paid services.  Most design choices are automated and photos can be uploaded on the fly.


----------

